# Aruba information review



## Slakk (Jul 15, 2009)

When we bought in Aruba I had a tough time finding a website that had all the information I needed to plan our vacation (I am a neurotic planner).  So while we were there I tried to get as much information together and create a website.

We are still putting all the finishing touches on it but what I need is for people to take a look and see if I am missing information.  Basically if you were planning your trip is this comprehensive or do I need to add more data.

Still working on adding the images and we are splicing the front page video and still need to edit the content - basically it is still a work in progress so be kind (LOL) but if you can look through and see if you see something I am missing that would be great.

Thanks!

www.arubatravelsite.com


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like a nice site.  I am surprised you had trouble finding info though.  I  have been a member of www.aruba-bb.com and www.aruba.com for years.  Linda


----------



## irishween (Jul 16, 2009)

I just took a quick look.  I noticed that when I clicked on Arashi beach it gave info for Baby Beach.  We are going in Nov. and will be using your site to gather more info.  Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## irishween (Jul 17, 2009)

irishween said:


> I just took a quick look.  I noticed that when I clicked on Arashi beach it gave info for Baby Beach.  We are going in Nov. and will be using your site to gather more info.  Thanks for putting it together.



Not sure why this didn't show with other posts.


----------



## Armada (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's my own links page:

http://www.temprx.com/aruba


----------



## gretel (Aug 23, 2009)

*Feedback*

I like the sites. I often like to have links to reviews (both professional and readers).  I  also love to have maps with indicators for everything listed (hotels, restaurants, etc.) and links to google maps.  One thing I came across with Disney was a wiki site where users posted descriptions and photos of views from specific rooms.


----------

